# Shaving the bikini area--tips needed!



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Okay, every single time I shave "down there" I get bumps and a rash. (I currently soak in the tub for 15 minutes and then use shaving gel) What can stop this? Since I live in Florida, I am in shorts and bathing suits often. I would to wax it off, but it gets so expensive. Any shaving tips for me?


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey Jen, I have heard that if you soak too long in the bath or shower your skin swells, making it more difficult to get a good shave. I also get those bumps from time to time and I think it all depends on the type of razor. I find when I use a disposable, I get the red bumps but if I use the Mach3, I don't. A really good shaving cream for razor bumps in Aveeno. Its made specifically for that and is better then anything I have ever tried. You could also try those creams that are meant to prevent razor bumps in the bikini area. One that I have tried is called Tend Skin, Its a little expensive, but works or you could try the ones in the hair removal section in CVS!!


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi Jen, try using some aloe vera gel to shave with instead of shaving cream.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Jen, I to this tip from my sister and it seems to work better. Use hair conditioner instead of shaving gel. It softens better, I guess, but it seems to work alot better!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

There was another huge long thread on this somewhere, i will have a look for it.Here it is, in the adult meeting place. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=7&t=000162&p=


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Thanks Spliff....Guess I will try the hair conditioner and every day routine.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Spliff, thanks for posting that. I was about to go look for it, and you beat me too it!Today I had a shaving oops that resulted in me having more of a mohawk than ever before, because I had to make both sides match... we'll see how my skin handles this.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi JenI used to get those bumps all the time and I have found the solution, I never got a bump since. I bought the philips hair removal/rasor machine. I shave my legs but I only use the hair puller thing for the bikini and thigh area and it works great, it is a bit painful but you get used to it. The hair grows back in about a month with no bumps. As soon as it starts to grow back you can pull it right out, no waiting like wax, i love it. It's better to cut the long hairs before you pull them, less painful this way. Must be nice to live in a warm sunny place all year round ! Lucky you. I'm in Canada and it's getting pretty cold now, first day of real snow today, late this year.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

This is so funny to me. I tried waxing about 6 mos. ago this past summer. The lady who does my facials and eyebrows said I should try the bikini waxing. OMG it was the most painful experience I have ever had! I did not want her to do the other side after the first side. (when I watched the movie -- "What Women Want" I was hysterical because that was me when he said how do they ever do the other side!) She was laughing at me and said you have to do the other side. I will tell you that the wax was much worse both in being more painful and also the irritation was unbelievable for about 2 weeks. So I couldn't wear my bikini -- well my bathing suit if I wanted to after that experience.I have found that I need to use a good shave gel and then I apply right after and for the next couple of days some cortaid to prevent the rash from beginning. Also you need to be sure that you have a new blade because an old blade will pull too much and this causes the irritation.P.S. I have also found that if I do this all year long instead of just in the warmer bathing suit weather I don't get the rash either.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Just regular old Cortaid?? hmm.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I got some stuff I think made by Sally Hansen, Bikini Zone I think was the name? Something like that. It was with the shaving and hair removal stuff at Kmart, and it seemed to help soothe the irritation. I took it on my vacation, when I was in a bathing suit just about every day.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hey girls! You've all given us great ideas and lots of remedies to choose. Perhaps we should all get back on to tell which ones we've used and how great they are!!!







Myself, I use an epilady and I'll never go back to shaving. I occasionally get an ingrown hair, but that's easily fixed. I even do my armpits with it!!! But I have found that using a non-scented, hyperallogenic moisturiser keeps the skin lovely and soft.Jo-Jo, I agree, it is the smarter thing to do - trim the hairs before you remove them. A friend of mine didn't know that, and she got snagged!!







Boy, you can imagine how that looked. I couldn't stop laughing, cruel of me I know.Ciao


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

whats an eplilady and what does it do? no matter if i shaved 10 minutes ago its still picky even with new razor and it seems the next day the hairs are growing back and the skin hurts like helll!


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi TryingToDeal!An epilady is an electronic gadget that actually removes the whole hair!! It looks like a normal electrical shaver, but on closer inspection it is different.Instead of having razors to cut the hair, it has rotating bands that actually grab the hair and pull them out.








At first it does hurt, but I love mine now and I will never part with it. The hair grows back lovely and soft, and you only have to pull the hair out on your legs every 6 weeks. I usually only do my bikini line in summer, and my underarms, I do once a week.I hope that helped you to understand what an epilady is and does.







Ciao


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Ladies.I have found good ol' Nair works wonders!!! Even in sensitive places. It saved me on my Hawaii & Florida Trips this fall. When you remove the cream after about 8 minutes (even though the box says use for 4) make sure you remove it with a wash cloth and apply pressure to make sure all the hair pulls out.Pain & razor burn free!!


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i tried nair and along with the hair the top layer of skin came off it looked like a horrible burn on me it's NOT for everyone and i know a few others this has happen to although my ex bf who was a body builder loved the stuff but then again men's skin isn't as sensitive im sure


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

KerryW, what kind of epilater do you use??? There are so many out there and they do cost $$!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Thanks for all the posts! I have tried Nair in the past with no luck. I think the Aloe Vera gel (GNC stores have it for 99-cents) seem to be doing the trick so far!


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

I was thinking of you ladies when I was reading an article in January 02 cosmo today about a Bikini Waxing method called "The Brazilian" Well, you know how all those brazilian babes wear those thong bathing suits? The reason they get away with it is because they wax ALL the hair down there, every last strand. Ouch!!! Ask your waxer about it.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

waxing there? God no i will stick with my razor for that the thought of stranger down there with wax and not knowing what it will feel like? plus waxing your legs feels like having a baby can you imagine there?


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

i find i get less bumps if i dry shave my bikini area and apply aloe, or even gold bond powder (aaaahhh!)i got sick of shaving though, and finally got waxed. yyyyeeeeeouch!! the girl (Madam Torture) gave me a product to decrease irritation, bumps and ingrown hairs, called "Tend Skin". i dont know if you can get this anywhere in your area - maybe check with salons that do waxing. it works for me!jj


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Tamgirl21. Sorry about being a bit slack in getting back to you. I've been having a great Xmas.







Anyway, I use a 'Phillips' Satinelle Sensitive. I bought mine about 3 years ago now, and I still love it!







I think I paid $99 (Australian $$) for it.What were you thinking of getting? or have you got one already?Ciao


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

KerryW, This is so funny!!!! I just went out and bought an epilator...Phillips Satinelle Sensitive..I tested it out, it hurts a bit but hopefully the hair won't grow back for awhile!!!! I paid about 40$ for it, but its great b/c there is a 60 day money back guarentee..anyways, thanks again!!!!!!!







Tammy


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi Tamgirl21. That is quite funny, but if you keep using the Phillips, it doesn't hurt after a while. You do become .....desensitized....lol







. If you use the special little attachment, it does stop it from hurting as much.Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Hello All!I just use my little electric shaver even though it's only meant for legs and such. Id'd never use it, though, for a first time shave down there. No razor burn,little bumps or irritation!Hope this helps someone!SCRAPIRON


----------

